
Show HN: Voronator.com, voronoi them all - tobltobs
http://www.voronator.com/
======
SexyCyborg
Nice! Works: [http://i.imgur.com/ADLFzit.png](http://i.imgur.com/ADLFzit.png)
18mb file failed though. STL download would also be appreciated :-)

